# SSI Leitungslänge



## mike_23 (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich muss einen Temposonics RH mit SSI-Ausgang über 150m auf eine EXM438-1 verkabeln (Regelungsbaugruppe der S7-400).

Auf was muss ich bei SSI achten?
=> Leitungslänge?
=> kennt ev. jemand einen Umsetzer von SSI in LWL und wieder zurück?

Danke im voraus!

mfg
michael


----------



## PeterEF (13 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

die maximale Leitungslänge hängt von der maximalen Übertragungsrate ab.
Bei Verwendung paarig verdrillter, geschirmter und richtig verlegter Leitung gilt in meiner Erinnerung: bis 100 kHz sollten mehr als 200-300m drin sein, bei 400 kHz auf jeden Fall nur unter 100m - exakte Angaben stehen bestimmt im Datenblatt des Sensors.


----------

